

One of the Oldest Trees in the World Dies by Fire - ck2
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/21/us/disbelief-still-as-florida-reacts-to-burning-of-3500-year-old-tree.html

======
ecaron
There's just something about the stories of old trees that I find riveting.
The best story, though, is that of the Prometheus:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_%28tree%29#The_cutti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_%28tree%29#The_cutting_of_the_tree)

~~~
ck2
Wow that's sad he cut it down out of sheer ignorance and possibly laziness.

It's possible some wise people know of older trees but keep their mouth shut
to protect them.

------
kls
This tree is about 30 minutes from my house, I have been there many time and
many generations of my family have been there. I was planning on taking my son
there soon. I was very sad to hear about this, the Senator has been a historic
part of Old Florida.

